# 1971 gto dash colors



## skgru71gto (8 mo ago)

Seen some cars with painted dashes other than black, how could i find out if my car had a different colored dash? It has sandalwood interior with a black dash not sure if that's original car bought torn apart. Thanks 1971 GTO car in question


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

What is the interior code on the data plate?


----------



## skgru71gto (8 mo ago)

267 light sandalwood almost like an off white


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

skgru71gto said:


> 267 light sandalwood almost like an off white


SK,
The interior of my 71 is also sandalwood. I had the dash redone decades ago at "Just Dashes" in California to the original color. it is a darker brown than the seats/door panels in color. But it's just a shade lighter than a "medium" brown. While the interior code would say it's "Sandalwood", I think the dash color was part of that color package. I've included a picture of mine.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Jim K said:


> SK,
> The interior of my 71 is also sandalwood. I had the dash redone decades ago at "Just Dashes" in California to the original color. it is a darker brown than the seats/door panels in color. But it's just a shade lighter than a "medium" brown. While the interior code would say it's "Sandalwood", I think the dash color was part of that color package. I've included a picture of mine.
> View attachment 154384
> View attachment 154384


Jim did you convert to a corvette hinged hood?LOL


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Jim did you convert to a corvette hinged hood?LOL


LOL..
It was all part of my "resto-mod". Found a complete fiberglass front clip through US body source out of Florida. I had the body work guy go ahead and give me a one piece flip front end.. Sure makes it nice when i work on the motor.


----------

